# How to code an elective preop for breast augmentation



## nneecole (Apr 8, 2010)

We had a patient come in to have a pre-op for a breast augmentation. Pt had breast implants taken out 10 years ago and now she wants to put them back in. My billing deparment want me to try to submit to insurance. I am not sure what icd-9 code to use with the V72.83. Help please.


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 8, 2010)

If this is totally cosmetic, this should be "Self-Pay" across the board (including Pre-Op exam)


----------



## LindaEV (Apr 8, 2010)

Are you PCP or Surgeon? Why isn't surgeon doing the pre-op (inclusive of surgery package)?
I agree with magnolia1, should have been payable at time of service.


----------



## nneecole (Apr 9, 2010)

We are the PCP. I don't know why the surgon didn't do the pre-op? Good question though. I will head upstair and discuss this with the billing dept. Patient should of paid cash at the time of the appt. Thanks ladies.


----------

